# Bow hunting Galveston county



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm looking to find a place to bow hunt in Galveston county, now that it's open. If anyone has land or know of any land please let me know. email me at [email protected]


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

So now there is a Deer Season in galveston county ?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am looking for the same thing. If I find something I will let you know.


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm also looking. 
If anyone finds a place and wants some lease members


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am always looking, will keep everyone posted, would be nice to hunt close to the house...


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*Santa fe*

I think theres a place in Santa Fe that allows bow hunters for pigs (deer?)- I think it is off of the corner of 28th where it deadends into an intersection you can go left or right and a fence in front of you. I think, not 100% sure though, the property beyond that fence is the hunting property) I dont know the exact address but did have an offer at one point to get on it- you can day hunt it if you prefer as well- I dont know the deer limitations as I never pursued it.


----------

